# Diagonal Table from Wood Scraps



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I had this old work table I made from 2x6's and 2x4's years ago as a shop table.
The top was of course scratched, gouged and stained beyond help. I WAS going to scrap it, but the wife wouldn't let me. :laughing: 

So.... I sanded the top down as flat as I could get it, glued on some birch panels to give myself a smooth gluing surface....... 

To be continued.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

......then I went to the shed and got a bunch of scraps I always save and then planed them all to ¾"x¾" ..... red oak, white oak, maple, cherry and walnut mostly. 

I laid them out in the 2 ½" oak frame I planed out to hold the pieces in place to see if I liked the effect. ........I did.

To be continued.....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*Never loan your wood stretcher!*

Man, I'm never going to loan my wood stretcher to my son-in-law again!

Stretching these slats to fit by hand is a real PITA!

To be continued.....

DM


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe look into Envirotex "Pour on plastic" for the top. Its an extremely hard epoxy finish, that is self leveling. Its expensive, but it will definitely stand up to some abuse, plus it will fill all of the gaps on the top. I've sold a decent amount for bar tops.

http://www.eti-usa.com/consum/envtex/envlite.htm


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I stretched all the slats already, so there are no gaps to fill, and I plan on sanding it all down smooth after I finish gluing all the top pieces down, then poly over it. It's not going to be a shop table any more after this. 
But thanks for the suggestion! I want to do this for a non-wet counter top in the kitchen too.
Maybe I'll rim it and pour epoxy for that? That'd be sweet.

DM


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> Maybe I'll rim it and pour epoxy for that? That'd be sweet.
> 
> DM


Yep thats the idea. Some guys let it roll off the sides...ive seen it done both ways, your way is better IMO.

Either way thats going to be pretty sweet and unique :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I still have a whole barrel full of ¾" slats, all different types of wood and different lengths, to play with. Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

What's a wood stretcher?

The table is going to be beautiful DM! I like the variation in colors.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> What's a wood stretcher?


Ummmmm..... something that stretches wood?????

*sheesh*

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought you were making that up. I've never heard of one.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> What's a wood stretcher?
> 
> The table is going to be beautiful DM! I like the variation in colors.


stretcher is about $30  it's next to the airplane prop wash


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

THIRTY BUCKS!?!?!?!???? Man, that's cheap!
Mine was over $100.00!!!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks. I'll have to google it to see a picture.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's a pic of one.... it's way bigger than the one I have though.

DM


----------



## Steeler99 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey DM, nice job on the table, great idea for extra pieces

Yeah, I thought you were joking about the wood stretcher too....that reminded me of a joke we used to play on the new guys when I was in the service...we'd send em down to the armory to get the barrel stretcher for the machine guns because we accidentally brought the short barrels with us...haha

Good luck finishing the project


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked it up and found that it's another name for a pile of scrap wood? :yes:

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*whew* 

Gluing in 144 little wooden, stretched pieces is tons of fun! :laughing:

I'm pretty close to done though.... then I can sand and finish it. Po)

DM


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

That's pretty cool! Seeing your projects really makes me want to get into woodworking. I need to get myself better setup for it though. Once I have more money. Lot of tools I need.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Red. You don't really need a ton of tools. I have a $40.00 ProTec table saw I use for most of this stuff.
My DeWalt compound miter saw and a Porter Cable router tend to do the rest for the most part.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I got all the pieces stretched nicely into place now. Here's just the middle part.

I still need to finish the edges.

DM


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm happy with the way the top turned out!

..........but I think I need to do something with the old, crappy pine 2x4 bottom.....?

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That is beautiful DM! 

I agree with you about doing something with the bottom. How about a frame with a wide shelf to put a few baskets in to keep hats & gloves, etc. in?

Nice work on the top though. It's pretty.

Barb


----------



## Steeler99 (Jan 30, 2011)

yanno, as impressed as I am with your creativeness....I'm even more impressed with your "wood shop" flooring!!...Gonna throw up a little crown moulding while you're at it?...you know, to hang some old fishing lures from? haha!! I think next weekend you should just demolish the building and build a larger one to accomodate the table...haha

It's coming out beautiful, and as for the bottom....you're on your own. I doubt there's much I can suggest that your own creativity won't solve.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Steeler99 said:


> "wood shop" flooring!!...Gonna throw up a little crown moulding while you're at it?...you know, to hang some old fishing lures from?


I don't get it.... that's the foyer teak floor in that last picture.... crown molding?

I'm lost..... but that's nothing unusual either.....

DM


----------



## Steeler99 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, the walls in the photo look like stud walls at first glance...so I assumed it was an unfinished work room you had and you added some nice flooring that was left over from a previous job you did


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oic.... ...that's birch and oak half-wall in the foyer I just finished. Po)
That side will get lots of sun, so she'll have plants all over it, of course. 

DM


----------



## Steeler99 (Jan 30, 2011)

don't get me wrong, it's really nice...especially the flooring....I guess that's my fault, I don't see anything like that in the northeast


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I love that tabletop - I'd love my kitchen island to have that on it. A whole new look to a butcherblock. Definitely agree to do something new/different with the base.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks.... yeah, I'm really racking my brain on what to do with it style-wise.
Any and all ideas considered!

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DM, that is just way too cool, that color is really going to pop when you put the finish on, I like it. I bet there are a bunch of pen turners drooling over all those potential pens you have. 

By the way, I have a DW708 wood shrinker for sale for $600, you know how sometimes the wood stretchers will over do it just a tad.:thumbsup::whistling2:

Pretty work buddy, I would be proud of that beautiful table top. Are you planning to make one with the 3/4X3/4 ends up so the end grains show?


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh man! That is really nice DM. What are you going to do with the bottom? Stain and then varnish?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not sure. The 2x4 pine will be gone, but I'm still deciding how to do new legs.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I have legs (oak legs with horizontal, M&T walnut supports) half built.... kinda stuck on how to proceed.....

I'll take a couple pics in a few and maybe you guys can help me decide!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is what I have so far. routed edges, mortise and tenon center mounted walnut pieces.

Any ideas? I have to think of how to mount them to the underside of the table and cross bracing.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> By the way, I have a DW708 wood shrinker for sale for $600


Wow! That's kinda expensive! :whistling2:
I must have been lucky, mine was free! (see picture below) :laughing:

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I just cut up two walnut side supports and now need to decide if they should be low, middle or as high as the other two long ones...?

I'm thinking ....about the middle? That seems to be the strongest method.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

So! The middle it is! Po)

It should look pretty sharp after I varnish it.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

...and done!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Now THAT'S a beautiful table DM. The legs are perfect for it. 

You should give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

le gusta :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> ...and done!
> 
> DM


Man, that is sharp, beautiful table. It is amazing how much different it looks from the other legs to these.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It WAS kind of fun doing this table. I'm thinking of making a coffee table and 2 end tables the same style and see what I can sell them for. Any suggestions as to $$$ asked are welcome.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, it looks like a million bucks, so start at that price. 

Barb


----------



## desiree_furman (Mar 31, 2011)

I think you need to thanks your wife for not allowing to scrap that table, because that table looks good and see you can use it again.


----------

